# أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق



## فيبى 2010 (27 يونيو 2008)

أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق 


أما انا فمسكين وكئيب ... خلاصك يالله فليرفعني ( مز 69 : 29 )


أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق . خسفت من الغنم غنيني . نفسي وبطني . لأن حياتي قد فنيت بالحزن وسنيني بالتنهد ضعفت بشقاوتي قوتي وبليت غظامي ( مز 31 : 9 و 10 )

قلبي خافق ــ قوتي فارقتني ونور عيني أيضآ ليس معي ( مز 38 : 10 ) 


الكآبة حالة نفسية تصيب الانسان من الداخل وتجعله في حالة تعب نفسي واعياء .

والكآبة هي حالة انسان سائم من الظروف المحيطة به نتيجة الاحباط الذي يصيبه لأنه لم يحصل علي ما كان يريده ويرغبه . 

لذلك تذكر قول يسوع : 

ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك 

لأنك انت لي .. علي كفي نقشتك .. في سفري رسمتك وصورتك وثبت صورك ! ! ! 

عجبي .. عجبي يارب علي محبتك .. محبتك التي ليس لها مثيل .. ولن يوجد لها مثيل .. ولن أستطيع ان أخط كلماتها بقلمي او مفرداتها بشفتي !!!


يالحبك الأبــــوي ...

في وقت الضيق تنقذني ....

وفي وقت الحاجة تنجدني ...

وفي الرمق الاخير تحيي انفاسي ... 

أنزع عني يارب كل كآبة .. كل ضيق .. كل ملل .. وكل حزن ويأس .

أعني في ضيقاتي ... وأمسكني بيمينك ... وقود خطواتي . ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

ارفع يارب عنا كل كأبة 
واعنا على ضعف نفوسنا
ميرسى يافيبى كتير على كلماتك المعزية​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى اووى يافيبى على الكلمات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

موضوع حلو اوووي 
ميرسي يا happy angle


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

*امين

ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## emy (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*




> ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك
> 
> لأنك انت لي .. علي كفي نقشتك .. في سفري رسمتك وصورتك وثبت صورك ! !


 
_جميل اوى يا فيبى تسلم ايدك _
_ربنا يباركك_​​​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



> أنزع عني يارب كل كآبة .. كل ضيق .. كل ملل .. وكل حزن ويأس .
> 
> أعني في ضيقاتي ... وأمسكني بيمينك ... وقود خطواتي .



امين

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق ​
> 
> أما انا فمسكين وكئيب ... خلاصك يالله فليرفعني ( مز 69 : 29 )​
> 
> ...


*آميــــــــن يارب*
*ميرسي يا فيبى على التأمل الرااااااااائع ده *
*بجد جه فى وقتو *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

موضوع جميل جدا يافيبى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## maibel86 (29 يونيو 2008)

*فعلا ربنا لن يهملنا (اللة الذى لنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا)
كلام رااااااااااااااائع ربنا يعوضك يافيبى*​


----------



## meraa (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك 

لأنك انت لي .. علي كفي نقشتك .. في سفري رسمتك وصورتك وثبت صورك
ميرسى يافيبى على الكلمات المشجعه ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ارفع يارب عنا كل كأبة
> واعنا على ضعف نفوسنا
> ميرسى يافيبى كتير على كلماتك المعزية​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر تورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اووى يافيبى على الكلمات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *امين
> 
> ميرسى يا فيبى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



emy قال:


> _جميل اوى يا فيبى تسلم ايدك _
> _ربنا يباركك_​​​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



candy shop قال:


> امين
> 
> ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى
> 
> ...



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع​_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *آميــــــــن يارب*
> *ميرسي يا فيبى على التأمل الرااااااااائع ده *
> *بجد جه فى وقتو *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يافيبى
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



maibel86 قال:


> *فعلا ربنا لن يهملنا (اللة الذى لنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا)
> كلام رااااااااااااااائع ربنا يعوضك يافيبى*​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع​_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



meraa قال:


> ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك
> 
> لأنك انت لي .. علي كفي نقشتك .. في سفري رسمتك وصورتك وثبت صورك
> ميرسى يافيبى على الكلمات المشجعه ربنا يباركك​



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اووى يافيبى على الكلمات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

امين يا رب


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

بجد ميرسى اوى 



وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

لذلك تذكر قول يسوع : 

ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك 

لأنك انت لي .. علي كفي نقشتك .. في سفري رسمتك وصورتك وثبت صورك ! ! ! 

*رووووووعه يا فيبى .. ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## merash (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*

ميرسيه ليكى الموضوع فعلا رائع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



amjad-ri قال:


> ميرسى اووى يافيبى على الكلمات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لمرورك ياامجد نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> امين يا رب



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



كوك قال:


> بجد ميرسى اوى
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



dona nabil قال:


> لذلك تذكر قول يسوع :
> 
> ياأبني لن اتركك .. ولن أهملك
> 
> ...



_ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أرحمني يارب لأني في ضيق*



merash قال:


> ميرسيه ليكى الموضوع فعلا رائع



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------

